# So many choices...



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Have any of you ladies had a successful pregnancies after ordering from xytex.com? Was age an important factor in selecting a donor? I am considering a 29 and 36 year old donor


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

Hi Shad

i haven't personally used Xytex but some of the girls on "anyone using donor sperm" have, you could post on there and am sure some of the lovely ladies on there will give you advice and support

take care
teresa xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

teresal said:


> Hi Shad
> 
> i haven't personally used Xytex but some of the girls on "anyone using donor sperm" have, you could post on there and am sure some of the lovely ladies on there will give you advice and support
> 
> ...


ok, thanks, will do


----------

